# Pictures From September 13, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Sep13

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

There's something strange about Ruben's youngster. The neck looks too short or too wide and the legs are so long on the bird. Maybe it's just my imagination, but is there something different about this bird?

LONG LIVE CHIPPER! Amazing. It doesn't look a day over 5 years old. I read somewhere that a pigeon can possibly live for 35 years in captivity. 

Love the pix of the pigeons. I hope the one that was attacked by the hawk makes a good recovery. I always hope that my flock doesn't get attacked by hawks.  I always try to watch for them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> There's something strange about Ruben's youngster. The neck looks too short or too wide and the legs are so long on the bird. Maybe it's just my imagination, but is there something different about this bird?


Might just be the camera angle .. I was lower than the bird and taking the pics upward.



> LONG LIVE CHIPPER! Amazing. It doesn't look a day over 5 years old. I read somewhere that a pigeon can possibly live for 35 years in captivity.


Chipper was brought to me about two years ago by a very elderly gentleman who had lost his wife and was moving to Louisiana to live with his son. He had Chipper for 18 years and Chipper was grown when he got him. This was a very touching and sad separation of man and bird. The man knew to the day when Chipper came into his life, so I know that Chipper is at least 20 years old .. yes .. he's a handsome old devil!



> Love the pix of the pigeons. I hope the one that was attacked by the hawk makes a good recovery. I always hope that my flock doesn't get attacked by hawks. I always try to watch for them.


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed the photos .. I tend to get carried away most of the time!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Getting pictures from you is like getting a wonderful (usually), gift.  
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Garye and Daryl .. makes it easier to share photos with friendly folks.

Garye .. Traveler .. Ruling The Roost is 18 years old .. he wears a 1987 band from the Devonshire club here in So. Cal. Traveler could not be traced because the club only kept records for five years .. Traveler was 12 when he came to me.

Chipper is so very special .. just a great little dove and happy to be alive each and every day.

All the rest are special too .. just not enough time or words to tell you all of their stories .. if folks are really interested I will do so, but I think the pictures tell most of the story.

The white hawk attacked pigeon is doing extremely well .. otherwise s/he wouldn't have been out in the general population. 

Two of those tiny ducklings from Woodbridge have died .. at their age, it's sort of like keeping baby pigeons or doves alive .. they are only 3 days old.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the variety of bird pictures in your "picture album" that is what it looks like.

It's great to see Ruben's beautiful youngster among them. What a contrast from the white birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Thanks so much for sharing pictures with us regularly. I really enjoy looking at most of them (excepting some of the sad cases). And even those are valuable for what can be learned.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Garye / U R Right!*

Thanks everyone for the comments, but Garye is/was quite correct in that Ruben's youngster is "different". I spent some time looking at and watching this young bird today .. it is definitely taller, slimmer, and quite different looking.

I'll try to get some really good pictures of this bird along side of at least one other more typical looking feral. Not that they all aren't beautiful .. but Garye had this one pegged as different.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those ducklings look so healthy and relaxed! There were some adolescent Muscovy ducks on display at the Western Washington Fair - the sign said they hiss rather than quack! There were also some button quail - the three day old babies were tiny!!!! Your two thumbnails could easily hide the entire baby! 

I wonder if Ruben's pigeon legginess be due to cropper/pouter parentage.

Is that a carpet covered board under Frillback, FanFan, and Traveler (what a handsome trio)? That would be great traction but how do you clean it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Those ducklings look so healthy and relaxed! There were some adolescent Muscovy ducks on display at the Western Washington Fair - the sign said they hiss rather than quack! There were also some button quail - the three day old babies were tiny!!!! Your two thumbnails could easily hide the entire baby!
> 
> I wonder if Ruben's pigeon legginess be due to cropper/pouter parentage.
> 
> Is that a carpet covered board under Frillback, FanFan, and Traveler (what a handsome trio)? That would be great traction but how do you clean it?


Hi Terri,

Yes, Muscovies are the perfect "city" duck .. the males hiss and the females have only a lovely little chirping sound. 

Ruben's baby is definitely different .. very tall and slim.

Yes, it's carpet .. and a b**ch to keep clean .. twas a very nice donated cage/aviary but needs major modifications for pigeons. I will be removing the carpet and replacing the slanted boards with horizontal perches .. 2 x 4's

I'm still amazed that Traveler took the top position and rules the roost in this enclosure.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow, great images and charming Birds!


Glad you post these now and then, I always enjoy them...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you know, I just like them all. But the long and leggy pigeon just kind of stands out.

Would be great if you can get pix of it next to an ordinary pigeon.


----------

